# WIGGYS sleeping bags



## pismoe (Jan 15, 2015)

I just ordered one today , I ordered the  ' Wiggys Superlight' Zero degree mummy bag .   I've been reading and getting info for the last 6 months and just spent the $180.00 which includes free shipping .  Reviews are good for the most part although there are a lotta Wiggy detractors on all the hunting and survival sites where I've been reading reviews .    ---   Super Light  ---   I was going to get a Western Mountaineering or Feathered Friends Down bag but I like synthetic and its a lot cheaper .    If this bag fails in expectation I still might go high end Down if I have to .


----------



## pismoe (Jan 21, 2015)

bag delivered today , nice bag , very well made , everything is heavy duty .  Weighs about 5 pounds .   Stuffs down to a package about 20" long and about 11" round so its no light weight minimalist bag .   Its a nice bag with heavy duty zipper , should last a long time , is machine washable and dryable at low heat or in the sun .


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 21, 2015)

If you're going camping, don't forget the dehydrated water. It really lightens the load.


----------



## pismoe (Jan 21, 2015)

yeah , yeah , yeah , and here I thought that I had interested someone in a discussion on sleeping bags .   Hows it goin Mr. H ??


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 21, 2015)

pismoe said:


> yeah , yeah , yeah , and here I thought that I had interested someone in a discussion on sleeping bags .   Hows it goin Mr. H ??


Me? This Mr. H.?

Why, I'm comfortable and healthy. Thank you for asking. 

I don't get why you spend 6 months researching something that you may very well end up replacing. 

I have a cheap $20 Coleman bag, and just bring along extra blankets.


----------



## pismoe (Jan 21, 2015)

half the fun is the research !!


----------



## prison/con.net (Jul 1, 2015)

I toss and turn too much for blankets to stay on me, even with a pin.  I went with proper clothing, cause you gotta get out of the sleep gear to do things.  i use a land shark, to which I've added a drawstring hood, and a "heat bubbled" tyvek liner, and velcro seams in both, so that they can be laid flat, like a tarp. Also a pair of 3x4 Tyvek bags, with velcro seams. they can become a pea pod around the hammock, stuff with debris and laid upon, or opend up (velcro seams again) and used like tarps


----------



## prison/con.net (Jul 1, 2015)

regular bags get wet/worthless. the zippers jam and break. For the weight and bulk involved, and the lack of versatility, i don't care for them at all.  if you've got debris around you, and 2 layers of clothing, just stuff the grass/leaves between your clothing layers as extra insulation. When you no longer need it, shake it out.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jul 1, 2015)

prison/con.net said:


> regular bags get wet/worthless. the zippers jam and break. For the weight and bulk involved, and the lack of versatility, i don't care for them at all.  if you've got debris around you, and 2 layers of clothing, just stuff the grass/leaves between your clothing layers as extra insulation. When you no longer need it, shake it out.


Been using US Army surplus bag for 30 years.

I rarely camp, but when I do, I am warm.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jul 1, 2015)

Are you hiking in to a backcountry camp and using that as a base from where you're hunting?  If you're car camping, weight shouldn't be an issue.  

I own a Sierra Designs Dri-Down bag.  It's supposed to keep me warmer than a regular down bag in wetter conditions, but it doesn't really keep me that warm even when it's dry.  

Western Mountaineering and Feathered Friends make excellent bags, but like you said, they're expensive.  

Marmot also makes great bags, and some of their high end bags have water resistant shells.  A friend of mine used one on Denali and Mount Logan and swears by'em, but they cost like $600.  

When I hiked the Pacific Crest Trail, I used a Kelty bag.  $150, lightweight, and I slept under the stars unless it was raining and used a tarp tent if it did rain and stayed comfy.

Or you could do like prison/con.net and go survivalist extreme!  Props, dude.  Leaves in your clothes?  Geezus!


----------



## Roadrunner (Jul 1, 2015)

prison/con.net said:


> regular bags get wet/worthless. the zippers jam and break. For the weight and bulk involved, and the lack of versatility, i don't care for them at all.  if you've got debris around you, and 2 layers of clothing, just stuff the grass/leaves between your clothing layers as extra insulation. When you no longer need it, shake it out.


Been "lost" twice.

First time, I slept on a bed of pine branches until the moon came up, and I found my way out.

Was a stupid mistake, hauling out deer in a pack and not paying enough attention as it got dark.

I was back in my truck by midnight, when the moon let me see a bit.

The other time, shit, I ventured into a new place, and, when it got too dark to see, rather than thrash around, I found a big deadfall, got between the fire and a the big dead trunk, and slept like a baby all night.

Never been reduced to stuffing leaves in my clothes, or, wiping my ass with them.

One should always have at least two lighters and a flashlight, plus water or a filter, if they are going where they might get lost.

As for camping, I prefer a bed.

Too damned old for  camping!


----------



## pismoe (Jul 1, 2015)

well the Wiggys bag was only about 160.00 and it came with a nice compression bag , its olive drab and a nice big mummy for home or car camping .  So now I have a heavy duty drab bag and the wife also has one for just in case .    She has a Mountain Hardware 'Lamina' that light and packable but if dayglo colors which I hate .  I also have a 'hill people gear' serape that packs down pretty well , weighs about 2 pounds . Anyway , I'm now checking out Feathered Friends and their new 'quilts' .   Their quilts are nice but only go to 20 above zero .   Anyway ---  Hill People Gear Real use gear for backcountry travelers  ---   Flicker UL 20 Quilt Sleeping Bag - Feathered Friends  ---  for really heavy duty in a dry very cold place , I'd likely go for Western Mountaineering or Feather Friends Sleeping bag .


----------



## Roadrunner (Jul 1, 2015)

pismoe said:


> well the Wiggys bag was only about 160.00 and it came with a nice compression bag , its olive drab and a nice big mummy for home or car camping .  So now I have a heavy duty drab bag and the wife also has one for just in case .    She has a Mountain Hardware 'Lamina' that light and packable but if dayglo colors which I hate .  I also have a 'hill people gear' serape that packs down pretty well , weighs about 2 pounds . Anyway , I'm now checking out Feathered Friends and their new 'quilts' .   Their quilts are nice but only go to 20 above zero .   Anyway ---  Hill People Gear Real use gear for backcountry travelers  ---   Flicker UL 20 Quilt Sleeping Bag - Feathered Friends  ---  for really heavy duty in a dry very cold place , I'd likely go for Western Mountaineering or Feather Friends Sleeping bag .


My GI bags served me, and three sons, well, at the cost of about 50 cents a year over thirty years.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 1, 2015)

aww  160 dollar bag ain't nothing in my opinion .  I like efficient gear , guns , gold , silver and cash .   Most likely I'll just sell or give away my older less efficient stuff as I acquire more or better stuff .   I like being able to travel with everything I want in or strapped to a 50 litre bag . That's traveling to Vegas or going in the woods .  OFF TOPIC but I like the KELTY REDWING 50 except that I think that the zippers are too light weight .     Still , a nice bag if gotten in the right earthy color , I hate brightly colored bags , gear or clothes .


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 1, 2015)

$180.00 dollars for a sleeping bag? Does it come with an AC unit?


----------



## pismoe (Jul 1, 2015)

think I typed 160 but that ain't big money to keep you warm .  Plus haulage , like I say , 50 litre backpack is what I like to carry Moonglow .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 1, 2015)

and the Kelty 50 Redwing backpack .  Decent , durable but I'm careful with the zippers and mine is ' forest green' or something like that and its a nice color .  ---  Kelty Redwing 50 Panel-Loading Multiday Hiking Backpack 50 Liter  ---  about 120 dollars when I bought mine .  I tie the waist belt to the back when I just want to use the shoulder straps and that works pretty well .  I mostly use it on my 'mc' or when my wife and I travel .


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 1, 2015)

pismoe said:


> I just ordered one today , I ordered the  ' Wiggys Superlight' Zero degree mummy bag .   I've been reading and getting info for the last 6 months and just spent the $180.00 which includes free shipping .  Reviews are good for the most part although there are a lotta Wiggy detractors on all the hunting and survival sites where I've been reading reviews .    ---   Super Light  ---   I was going to get a Western Mountaineering or Feathered Friends Down bag but I like synthetic and its a lot cheaper .    If this bag fails in expectation I still might go high end Down if I have to .



A good sleeping bag makes the difference in a camping trip.   If this one fails, keep looking for a better synthetic fill bag.  If down gets wet it is worse than nothing.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 1, 2015)

yep , sleeping bag can be life and death and Wiggys comes with lots of recs from hunting boards in Alaska regarding warmth , packs a little big at about 5 lbs but built like a tank and everyone claims its a good bag for warmth plus #10 zippers .   It is warm and durable , great for car camping or permanent camp and it is synthetic .


----------



## prison/con.net (Jul 4, 2015)

sure, as long as nobody's shooting at you, or chasing you, and you have all day to do whatever, regular bags suffice. But when things get tough and you NEED the damned things, they are a heavy, bulky, pita.  I favor the landshark, or SoL escape bivvy, with a drawstring hood.  I use a 'heat bubbled' tyvek liner in mine. Rolled up, the bag and liner serve as a frame for my pack. The bag and liner are modified with velcro seams, as are the Tyvek bags that serve as poncho, tarps, pea-pod shelter, sleeping pads.


----------



## prison/con.net (Jul 4, 2015)

like every experienced packer, i HATE EVERY last oz and cubic inch of gear that i have to lug around, so I minimize both.


----------



## prison/con.net (Jul 4, 2015)

I quit packing "just for fun" over 30 years ago. Now I do it only to test myself and my gear. To me,. part of the 'proper clothing" for BOB is soft body armor, to include threat Level IIA boxer shorts.  your groin, butt, pelvis and upper thighs are very nearly as large and vital a target, also as nearly as vital to keep warm, as your chest.  I shaved 5 lbs off of the other gear to make it feasible to be armored for the bugout.  VERY few people will have hi-v rifles for the start of shtf.  I'd much rather "only"  be able to stop .22lr, pistol and carbine rds,  buck and bird shot,  and target-tipped arrows, pellet guns, etc, than have such things penetrate my vitals, thanks just the same.


----------



## prison/con.net (Jul 4, 2015)

why not? beats lugging around the bulk and weight of a sleeping bag, and being unable to use its warmth, except when you're lying around.  Try wearing a sleeping bag as you're  moving around and SEE if it doesn't get wet, torn, zippers jammed, etc. Why do people "think" that it's gonna only be cold at night and while you're stationary, hmm? When those are the circumstances, you can have a FIRE, heat up rocks to bury under your sleeping gear, heat up water to bottle and bring inside of your sleeping gear with you.


----------



## prison/con.net (Jul 4, 2015)

yeah, just keep wasting your money, trying this and that $200 bag. The industry will love you.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm always minimizing , next is a high end Primaloft jacket to replace my M65 .   I may keep my liner because it packs pretty small but  smaller and lighter , more packable is always better imo .   I got the money at the moment so I see no problem with a little bit of spending .   Primaloft is my current insulation of choice , if anyone knows something synthetic that is better , let me know .   Climashield has been replaced by Primaloft unless someone knows better !!


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 4, 2015)

prison/con.net said:


> I quit packing "just for fun" over 30 years ago. Now I do it only to test myself and my gear. To me,. part of the 'proper clothing" for BOB is soft body armor, to include threat Level IIA boxer shorts.  your groin, butt, pelvis and upper thighs are very nearly as large and vital a target, also as nearly as vital to keep warm, as your chest.  I shaved 5 lbs off of the other gear to make it feasible to be armored for the bugout.  VERY few people will have hi-v rifles for the start of shtf.  I'd much rather "only"  be able to stop .22lr, pistol and carbine rds,  buck and bird shot,  and target-tipped arrows, pellet guns, etc, than have such things penetrate my vitals, thanks just the same.



Right, because every activity is SHTF prep for you.  It might come as a surprise, but most people do things they enjoy without spending every waking moment focused on a SHTF situation that may never happen.

And this logic that tells you that people will not have high velocity rifles from the beginning of the SHFT comes from where?   If you are correct in your claims, there will be more weaponry at the beginning not less.

LMAO!   Your claims are so lame that even YOU don't pay attention to them.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 4, 2015)

I don't think I could use mummy style bags. I move around too much when I sleep for something like that. Course..I don't camp out in the winter either so...


----------



## westwall (Jul 5, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> prison/con.net said:
> 
> 
> > regular bags get wet/worthless. the zippers jam and break. For the weight and bulk involved, and the lack of versatility, i don't care for them at all.  if you've got debris around you, and 2 layers of clothing, just stuff the grass/leaves between your clothing layers as extra insulation. When you no longer need it, shake it out.
> ...









"You ever been lost?"  "Lost?....No...been powerful confused for a month or two..but never lost!"  Charelton Heston and Brian Keith in the movie The Mountain Men.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 5, 2015)

wiggys are pretty big even as a mummy , mine is rated zero , number 10 zipper on the left or right .  They are worth the few bucks .   I think I paid 160 , included the stuff compression sack .  Should last forever .  Wash it in the washer , dry it over the clothes line .    Really not too big compared to similarly priced sleeping bags with tiny zippers and the are not built as well .


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 5, 2015)

Paid about $175 for a mummy bag rated to -30 degrees and incredibly light.  Came with a frighteningly effective compression bag.  Now that was in 1988 so the price represented serious money.

Bag went to The Mt. Everest Base Camp and later up The Inca Trail to Machu Picchu.  Never a burden to carry and never a cold sleep.  

It's hanging free (not compressed) in a closet but will probably never be used for anything other than a heating system failure.  Until it's inherited by somebody younger.

Bought it in a "factory store" in Chico, California.  Can't remember the brand and too lazy to go look.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 5, 2015)

buy the long wide mummy , I'm 6'3" about 230 when I've starved for a week or 2 . Its a heckuva bag .  --- Super Light 0 F Mummy Style Sleeping Bag by Wiggy s   --- I'm not associated in any way with 'jerry wigetow' who is a nice guy to talk to on the phone .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 5, 2015)

Chico , bet a 10 spot that it was a Western Mountaneering' bag .  One of the best , think its 'down' other good Down bags come from Feathered Friends out of Seattle . Both bags that I mention are American made I think .


----------



## shadow355 (Jul 10, 2015)

pismoe said:


> I just ordered one today , I ordered the  ' Wiggys Superlight' Zero degree mummy bag .   I've been reading and getting info for the last 6 months and just spent the $180.00 which includes free shipping .  Reviews are good for the most part although there are a lotta Wiggy detractors on all the hunting and survival sites where I've been reading reviews .    ---   Super Light  ---   I was going to get a Western Mountaineering or Feathered Friends Down bag but I like synthetic and its a lot cheaper .    If this bag fails in expectation I still might go high end Down if I have to .


 
 I bought a new sleeping bag last year.....AFTER USING THE same one for the past 15 or so years. A little over a hundred bucks as I recall, and good for -25 degrees ( 25 below 0 ).

 Pack my rucksack ( my "A" bag ) and my duffle bag ( My "B" Bag ) in the woods on my dads, or my cousins four wheeler.

 It is warm, and even with temps in the high 20's of a night, I still sleep very warm and comfortable. I use poncho liners to cover up with in the late spring, summer and early fall.

  Shadow 355


----------



## pismoe (Jul 10, 2015)

everyone has thoughts on quality and quality varies and cost is also an issue .  Kifaru is supposed to be quality synthetic ---  Slick Bag  ---  course , you pay your money and you take your chances .


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 10, 2015)

I had a really nice North Face down bag for years.  It got stolen in the late 80s.   Now I have a Coleman bag that has some features I like and didn't cost an arm and a leg.  My camping has gotten much more comfort oriented as I have gotten older.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 10, 2015)

I see a good bag as a survival item plus a camping item .  I like compactness , lightweight , synthetic and warmth .  If down is considered I'd go Western Mountaineering or Feathered Friends .Anywhere from 700 to maybe a grand but I like lots of overkill .  In my area I can see 0 degree and lower but I can ventilate .


----------

